# You know you are a dinosaur when



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

1) Lifepaks did not have a number

2) isuprel was not just for breakfast

3) Thoephylline

4) The big orange box was 'State of the art'

5) Dodge cut their vans in half lengthwise and sewed them back together with another dodge Van!

6) Sodium Bicarb was your friend!

7) Calcium Chloride did not turn cardiac tissue to stone.

8) You could use your LP5 as a door chock without the supervisor having a coniption.

9) You know that there was a LP5.

10) Ford 460's leaked fumes into the patient compartment (having a negative effect on your work day!)

Feel free to add on!


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> *2) isuprel was not just for breakfast
> 
> 3) Thoephylline*



I have an 'old-school' -P school instructor, who, "happens to be" a RRT, too.



> *4) The big orange box was 'State of the art'*


Plano 747's are still used by our nearest ALS as back up kits - the just went to Ferno's ALS bag....


Nowadays:

Remember what life was like before prehospital 12-leads

Remember what a LP10 is

Remember what Zolls LP10 knock-off was....

Remember High-dose Epi

Remember Tiered Systems and Chase Cars

Remember Mother, Jugs and Speed


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 08:05 PM
> * Remember Mother, Jugs and Speed *


 One of my friends fell through a set of stairs recently... now he wears an "extrication belt" to work - a harness sort of thingy.... FDNY had to come pull him out of the stairs - at least nothing bit him!


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

I am the crony of NO ONE!   

Remember when you had Salt Poor Albumin?

Remember when it was OK (for you NY'ers) to have a 'Part 800' kit stashed away for the state inspectors to look at to make sure you were compliant?

Remember the days before AED's and once they came out the new EMT-D's would try to defib people in the bath-tub or in the rain?!? It really happened!   

Remember when it was Ok to hang more than 3 liters of RL?

Remember MAST pants?!?

Ah, I wax nostalgic!

Remember the Thomas 1/2 ring traction splint?!?

Remember having to use a short board for cervical immobilization on your state exam?

Remember when CPR was easy?

How about our old friend Lidocaine?

Did I mention Isuprel gave electrical activity to hamburger?   

Remember when the siren was still in the lightbar? What??

Remember when Pulseless Electrical Activity was called EMD?

How about APE (some think it stands for Acute Pulmonary Embolus)

Ah my old friend Narcan...let us not forget the time in the early 90's they were distributing some wild Heroin...super pure! 10mg was the standing order and we could hang a drip....had to call for that though.

I am sure I will come up with a few more.  :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 17 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Remember when it was OK (for you NY'ers) to have a 'Part 800' kit stashed away for the state inspectors to look at to make sure you were compliant?*


I got away with this... I doubt the NYDOH inspector is the same as when you were around here, but he told me that annoys him when departments do that, and I laughed and said "um, it's in that compartment over there"... he didn't even inventory it.  

Also, we JUST got amiodarone, as an option on a per-department basis.  We're not using it at the FD due to cost, but we use it at the Corps, but still have lido too.


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 17 2005, 10:05 PM
> * I got away with this... I doubt the NYDOH inspector is the same as when you were around here, but he told me that annoys him when departments do that, and I laughed and said "um, it's in that compartment over there"... he didn't even inventory it.
> 
> Also, we JUST got amiodarone, as an option on a per-department basis.  We're not using it at the FD due to cost, but we use it at the Corps, but still have lido too. *


 Tragic part is that you guys 'on the Neck' could really use some of that stuff...too bad it is spendy!


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 17, 2005)

You remember when EOA's/EGTA's were considered standard of care.

And I think APE is Acute Pulmonary Edema, although I could see pulmonary embolism abbreviated as that.


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

Another Dinosaur!!! ...yes I do remember EGTA's...what a joke!

Then there was the time when I was an AEMT-III (NY's version of EMT-I) and the doc said give one amp of the blue and one amp of the red...We had just fininshed making all ALS providers literate to the 6th grade level, so i told him I was colorblind  :blink:


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

What is a "part 800 kit"????


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 17 2005, 10:00 PM
> *
> Remember the Thomas 1/2 ring traction splint?!?
> 
> *


 I use the thomas all the time.. Cravats are much easier to use than velcro straps; and the straps don't fit obese patients as well as a cravat does.

And I believe Part 800 is the New York State EMS & Ambulance Codes and Regulations Book.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 11:20 PM
> * What is a "part 800 kit"???? *


 Yeah, part 800 is one of the State laws we have to follow.   Mostly it impacts us in the way of things we need on the ambulance - a lot of them are useless or not really part of County protocol - so most companies just throw a "part 800" bag together to keep on the bus so we have it, but pretty much NEVER touch...  things like 2 of each size french catheter and other random pieces of equipment.


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 17 2005, 11:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 17 2005, 11:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 17 2005, 10:00 PM
> *
> Remember the Thomas 1/2 ring traction splint?!?
> 
> *


I use the thomas all the time.. Cravats are much easier to use than velcro straps; and the straps don't fit obese patients as well as a cravat does.

And I believe Part 800 is the New York State EMS & Ambulance Codes and Regulations Book. [/b][/quote]
 I have an old Thomas 1/2 ring in my basement, and I have not heard of anyone still using them...Good for you...old aint necessarily bad!


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 08:05 PM
> * Remember Mother, Jugs and Speed *


 The penguins love it...it is the only excitement they get!

Drinking beer in the bus...

MJ&S is required viewing for all providers under the age of 35!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 18 2005, 09:54 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 18 2005, 09:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 08:05 PM
> * Remember Mother, Jugs and Speed *


[/b][/quote]
I bought MJ&S on DVD via ebay.. Watch it regularly. 

I have a thomas hanging in the closet w/ my whacker gear. Four in fact; I bought a box of them from a military surplus shop in Millersburg, Pa. The kind we have on the ambulances are a different type of half-ring splint; a Keller-Blake. I actually like it better than the adjustable length of the newer Thomas splints. Also good to use w/ knee injuries. You can do a lot w/ a dozen cravats, a thomas and a pillow!


----------



## Margaritaville (May 18, 2005)

Oh lord what memories -

I remember thinking the patch EOA/MAST was "special".

Remember sandbags and cadillac ambulances, and when the funeral home would donate an old hearse to be used as an ambulance, ick!

I saw an Emergency Care essentails book the other day at an EMT class. It was book #18 or so. I had Book #2 in EMT school (84 hours back then). 

Now I feel old! :blink:


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

I remember using sandbags for flail section stabilization! 

Cadu ambos ruled! There is nothing out there that matches it's speed or class.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 17 2005, 10:30 PM
> * Another Dinosaur!!! ...yes I do remember EGTA's...what a joke!
> *


 Whats bad is i'm only 24. I've never used an EGTA/EOA on anyone before.


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 18 2005, 08:33 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 18 2005, 08:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 11:20 PM
> * What is a "part 800 kit"???? *


Yeah, part 800 is one of the State laws we have to follow.   Mostly it impacts us in the way of things we need on the ambulance - a lot of them are useless or not really part of County protocol - so most companies just throw a "part 800" bag together to keep on the bus so we have it, but pretty much NEVER touch...  things like 2 of each size french catheter and other random pieces of equipment. [/b][/quote]
 ahhh.... I've worked for a few co's that ONLY stocked to the state min. Levels.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 18 2005, 03:04 PM
> * I remember using sandbags for flail section stabilization!
> 
> *


 I took my Medical Practical Final last night...and when our reviewer was reviewing the girl who got a GSW to the chest, he mentioned a sandbag on a flail chest...

Made me smile thinking of you dinosaurs


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

We use sandbags to hold the Hare splint up off the cot b/c *someone*  h34r:  took that annoying stand off the bottom.. Never fit on the board, got stuck on the folding handle on the cot.. 

We were told never to use them for c-spine anymore, but if you have more patients than equipment, I use what ever necessary. We've put people on folding stretchers w/ sand bags and medical duct tape; after a tour plane didn't make it off the run way. Then when people bi*ch about it, tell them to buy you the extra equipment and you'll stop doing it.    Sometimes they do.



Can't spell today


----------



## ECC (May 20, 2005)

They made us remove sandbags off the rigs years ago. Mebbe your company can pony up for headbeds or even towel rolls.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 20 2005, 12:39 AM
> * They made us remove sandbags off the rigs years ago. Mebbe your company can pony up for headbeds or even towel rolls. *


 They won't fit b/c the board slide under the bench seat. We'd need another rig just to carry the equipment we want.. Only carry what the state says we need. I don't agree, but I get paid to think like that.  :huh:


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2005)

I don't think any squad in the county still has sandbags on an ambulance. As for towel rolls - I've worked on a few transport rigs with towel rolls for "spare" CIDs - very useful, don't loose tears over not seeing them again.

I did play with sandbags at scout camp once... I KNOW why they aren't used....


As for state required stuff, TTLWHKR - you do have your 25 *3x3*'s?

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 20 2005, 03:30 PM
> * I don't think any squad in the county still has sandbags on an ambulance. As for towel rolls - I've worked on a few transport rigs with towel rolls for "spare" CIDs - very useful, don't loose tears over not seeing them again.
> 
> I did play with sandbags at scout camp once... I KNOW why they aren't used....
> ...


 Yes...

We keep this box under the bench seat of stuff that is strictly required, but never used... A box of 25 3"x3" Gauze Pads... That is prolly ten years old!

We use bags of 200ct. 4x4's normally. Probably have ten sterile 4x4's, slap a sterile one on the wound and then stack it with non steriles.


----------



## cbdemt (May 21, 2005)

We still use towell rolls, I hadn't even seen a head block till I started P-school in another system. 

We still carry MAST pants too... any one else?  Anyone use them in the last 5 years???


----------



## emtbuff (May 22, 2005)

Yea we carry Mast trousers.  Never seen them used and they probley wont our med director doesn't like them.  If I remeber right the are shoved under the bench seat.


----------



## ECC (May 22, 2005)

MUST











GET 














BACK










ON TOPIC!









 :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@May 21 2005, 01:11 PM
> * We still use towell rolls, I hadn't even seen a head block till I started P-school in another system.
> 
> We still carry MAST pants too... any one else?  Anyone use them in the last 5 years??? *


 Used the MAST/PASG whatever two weeks ago for a MVC patient, internal injuries, no chest or lower leg injuries; cold, pale, diaphoretic, BP 68/40; Pulse 146; Sinus Tach. Had that "dead" look about his face. Called MC for orders; ran 2x 18ga w/ NS & LR; applied suit; inflated all fields.. BP Came up to 110/70; Heart rate stabilized to 108. Patient had a splenic injury from the steering wheel, no bowel or diaphragm injs. Survived.

Most trauma patients I have used the MAST on, for its intended purpose of shock treatment, have died either en route, or in the OR. Otherwise I’ve used the suit for pelvic injuries, and bilateral femur fractures. We do have one of those Sager splints where you can pull traction for both legs, but as far as traction goes, I like my Thomas splint. I’ll settle for a Hare, But over all, I choose Thomas, and they don’t do well for bilats.

I was pleased w/ the outcome.

Most topics go off topic, but they seem to carry on better that way.  :unsure:


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

More proof PA is still in "Funeral Home" and "Johnny and Roy" Days - Thomas splints and MAST - State of the Art.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 22 2005, 03:29 PM
> * More proof PA is still in "Funeral Home" and "Johnny and Roy" Days - Thomas splints and MAST - State of the Art..... *


 Local funeral home uses their old ambulance as a hearse still. No nights or siren, but the etched lead glass windows still say "Funeral Home" centered over "& Ambulance Service".


----------



## ECC (May 22, 2005)

Ahhh the good old days of one stop shopping!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 25, 2005)

Gould monitors

The original 12 Paramedic modules

Nancy Caroline ( D.O.T. curriculum/emergency care in the streets)

Epi w/cardiac needles

telemetry

Monitors with no print-outs

The bouncing ball type oscillopes

Gel or saline packs for your paddles (ground some before you defib)

ACLS cert really meant something

Visibar light bars

Mars & kojac light bar

2 man cots.. with handles on the side

short back-boards.. x-strap style

Paramedic International Magazine

NAEMT studies & research journal

Trauma I.V. tubing

never wearing gloves

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## Summit (May 26, 2005)

buy a new EOA EGTA

http://www.med-worldwide.com/product1607.html


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridryder 911_@May 25 2005, 02:06 AM
> *
> Epi w/cardiac needles
> *


 I've heard stories....

make sure they are REALLY, REALLY, REALLY dead... give em' intracardiac Epi...  they can now bleed out or have cardiac tamponade to look foward to if you do happen to revive them.

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@May 18 2005, 02:20 PM
> * Oh lord what memories -
> 
> I remember thinking the patch EOA/MAST was "special".
> ...


 My dad has Emergency Care of the Sick and Injured - I belive 1st Ed.

I brought it to -P school, and razzed my insturctor about whether or not he helped write it.....

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@May 17 2005, 11:26 PM
> *
> 
> And I think APE is Acute Pulmonary Edema, although I could see pulmonary embolism abbreviated as that. *


 Or we could be talking about chimp's relatives


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 08:57 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 08:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Margaritaville_@May 18 2005, 02:20 PM
> * Oh lord what memories -
> 
> I remember thinking the patch EOA/MAST was "special".
> ...


My dad has Emergency Care of the Sick and Injured - I belive 1st Ed.

I brought it to -P school, and razzed my insturctor about whether or not he helped write it.....

Jon [/b][/quote]
 I have the Third Edition...


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridryder 911_@May 25 2005, 01:06 AM
> * Gould monitors
> 
> The original 12 Paramedic modules
> ...


 Twinsonics anyone?

How about the Mars light or the Rotoray (Still used by some).

Never wearing gloves...Oh boy...those were the days...Blood up to your neck, on the ceiling of the bus...no big deal, just 10-2 for new uniforms and a clean up!

Intracardiac needles still sometimes show up...low bid, you know   

Remember when we could still use the paddles?!?

We were still using Blood pumps when I left NY...I loved those things...boy you could go through a liter of ringers in a few moments!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

Most of the fire apparatus in the Dept. of Forestry have twin sonic light bars. They are new trucks too, so they must have had a slew of them in State Surplus.


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 28 2005, 05:24 PM
> * Twinsonics anyone?
> 
> How about the Mars light or the Rotoray (Still used by some).
> *


 Yep.

Rotorays are AWSOME!

How about sirens in lightbars?


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

Sirens in lightbars! Oh boy...responsible for hearing loss in my left ear!

C'mon...there has got to be something else! 

I know I am not the only dinosaur here!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 1, 2005)

When the EMT student you are precepting was in elementary school when you started in EMS.  This happened to me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been on the job a while too...Some of our members were not born yet when I started, and cannot understand about riding on the tailboard or not wearing gloves.


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2005)

I've ridden tailboard, and seen it done.

Now you must wear a ladder belt.

Now you only do it for special occasions (Funerals, Parades, Christmas Caroling)

Plus, newer trucks don't have "rideable" rear steps, anyway.

Only when you have 1980 M-model macks, and 1962 Hahn's,,,,,,


Jon


----------



## ECC (Jun 2, 2005)

Or a certain 1963 Mack C85 with a 707 Thermodyne and a 5 speed...right Erika?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 2 2005, 09:38 PM
> * Or a certain 1963 Mack C85 with a 707 Thermodyne and a 5 speed...right Erika? *


 Double clutch...

Oldest in service in the batallion!


----------



## ECC (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 3 2005, 08:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 3 2005, 08:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@Jun 2 2005, 09:38 PM
> * Or a certain 1963 Mack C85 with a 707 Thermodyne and a 5 speed...right Erika? *


Double clutch...

Oldest in service in the batallion! [/b][/quote]
 I was able to get that truck to boogie...Double in and Double out!

When they put it up for sale, I want to know about it!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 5, 2005)

what about riding the side boards, with 2 man cabs? i've driven people on the sides

but it was a 1952 L-Model Mack with an open cab and the top of the windscreen right in you line of sight 

4 speed Double Clutch


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2005)

never mind


----------



## Jon (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 5 2005, 07:57 PM
> * never mind *


 Second that.

Jon


----------



## Stevo (Jun 7, 2005)

look at the bright side, the older we get the better we were !

~S~


----------



## ECC (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 7 2005, 09:23 PM
> * look at the bright side, the older we get the better we were !
> 
> ~S~  *


 I read you 5 squared on that one!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 7 2005, 09:23 PM
> * look at the bright side, the older we get the better we were !
> 
> ~S~  *


 No, I think its the older you are, the more you forget.


----------



## ECC (Jun 9, 2005)

That is OK for those of us who can forget more than the rest will ever know!


----------

